# Windows 10 - how to get 7.1 surround?



## s_simov (May 20, 2021)

Hello, 
recently i had a problem with getting 5.1 surround on my PC. In the end i changed the motherboard with another one, and now i have  DTS 5.1.  The motherboard  supports 7.2 for sure, so does my  Receiver.  I'm using optical cable for the connection. But when i get  7 speackers (front wide or side), i have no extra option " 7.1 surround" in the sound options of Realteck. I can make them work, but only in "all chanels stereo" , which is not what i wanted. 
Any idea how to make this dumb OS to provide  7.1 surround?  From what i see, getting a surround sound on windows is a problem for over 10 years now, and people struggle with it even today.


----------



## CityCultivator (May 20, 2021)

s_simov said:


> Hello,
> recently i had a problem with getting 5.1 surround on my PC. In the end i changed the motherboard with another one, and now i have  DTS 5.1.  The motherboard  supports 7.2 for sure, so does my  Receiver.  I'm using optical cable for the connection. But when i get  7 speackers (front wide or side), i have no extra option " 7.1 surround" in the sound options of Realteck. I can make them work, but only in "all chanels stereo" , which is not what i wanted.
> Any idea how to make this dumb OS to provide  7.1 surround?  From what i see, getting a surround sound on windows is a problem for over 10 years now, and people struggle with it even today.


SPDIF has no support greater than 5.1.
For 7.1 there are 2 solutions:
1. Use analog 7.1 sound cards.
2. Use HDMI.


----------



## s_simov (May 20, 2021)

Thanks. 
Ugh, that sucks then. My receiver is 1080p, and my screen is 4K so i guess i'll stick with 5.1 for now. Until i get newer receiver who has 4K support.


----------



## bug (May 20, 2021)

s_simov said:


> Thanks.
> Ugh, that sucks then. My receiver is 1080p, and my screen is 4K so i guess i'll stick with 5.1 for now. Until i get newer receiver who has 4K support.


Huh? Just use HDMI out and e done with it.


----------



## s_simov (May 20, 2021)

bug said:


> Huh? Just use HDMI out and e done with it.


as i said the receiver is 1080, so it will downscale my 4K monitor to 1080p. Otherwise i'd gladly do that


----------



## bug (May 20, 2021)

s_simov said:


> as i said the receiver is 1080, so it will downscale my 4K monitor to 1080p. Otherwise i'd gladly do that


Yes, but do you _have to_ output video along with sound?


----------



## s_simov (May 20, 2021)

yes, from what i've been told - the cable comes from my pc to the receiver, and from the receiver to the monitor. It would be amazing if i can use HDMI as sound only, and use 2nd HDMI from pc to my screen.
The receiver is onkyo tx- sr 608


----------



## jesdals (May 20, 2021)

s_simov said:


> yes, from what i've been told - the cable comes from my pc to the receiver, and from the receiver to the monitor. It would be amazing if i can use HDMI as sound only, and use 2nd HDMI from pc to my screen.
> The receiver is onkyo tx- sr 608


It should work that way with a AMD card


----------



## BaRRoS (May 21, 2021)

s_simov said:


> yes, from what i've been told - the cable comes from my pc to the receiver, and from the receiver to the monitor. It would be amazing if i can use HDMI as sound only, and use 2nd HDMI from pc to my screen.
> The receiver is onkyo tx- sr 608



It should work. I currently have DVI to main monitor and HDMI to denon receiver for passing audio (configured as a extended desktop in order for windows to detect the audio devide on denon).
I don't see why it shouldn't work with 2 hdmi.


----------



## Jetster (May 21, 2021)

s_simov said:


> as i said the receiver is 1080, so it will downscale my 4K monitor to 1080p. Otherwise i'd gladly do that


That makes no sense. If your AVR has HDMI then only use HDMI given you have a GPU or Motherboard with HDMI out.  There is no reason to use optical cable. If you have too then be aware Optical standard carries two channels of uncompressed PCM audio or compressed 5.1/7.1 surround sound such as the DTS audio codec. It’s unable to support lossless surround formats that use up a bigger amount of bandwidth and its by passing all processing on your board. Its sending the digital signal to be processed by your AVR









						Lets talk PC Audio
					

This has been tried before, this is my latest attempt and educating people on PC audio do's and donts, and clearing up a lot of myths surrounding the subject.  Out of arrogance i'm going to sticky this, because i think its worth it. :cool:    Dedicated vs Onboard + Analogue sound quality...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2021)

You cant use HDMI for sound only, windows always sees it as a second monitor

I was in this same boat, and literally just gave up and went to a stereo soundbar over optical - 5.1/7.1 is for pre encoded content like BD's, these days


----------



## bug (May 24, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You cant use HDMI for sound only,


I'm pretty sure my TV sends only the sound to my receiver.


Mussels said:


> windows always sees it as a second monitor


That, I can believe.


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2021)

bug said:


> I'm pretty sure my TV sends only the sound to my receiver.
> 
> That, I can believe.


That would be ARC - which sends SPDIF (same as optical) compressed audio back, and only works for those same formats (stereo, pre encoded dolby)


----------



## Jetster (May 24, 2021)

Mussels said:


> That would be ARC - which sends SPDIF (same as optical) compressed audio back, and only works for those same formats (stereo, pre encoded dolby)


The only similarity ARC has with SPDIF is it's digital.  Arc is an audio return channel via HDMI for digital sound to a sound bar from a TV and will do HD. ARC also will tell the speaker to power on when the TV is turned on. It enables sound bars to get sound from the TV and replaces the need for Optical if that's what you meant.


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2021)

Jetster said:


> The only similarity ARC has with SPDIF is it's digital.  Arc is an audio return channel via HDMI for digital sound to a sound bar from a TV and will do HD. ARC also will tell the speaker to power on when the TV is turned on. It enables sound bars to get sound from the TV and replaces the need for Optical if that's what you meant.


ARC only does SPDIF signals tho, thats all it is. It's not the same as HDMI audio, it only supports the old standards.

eARC is a newer version that seems an improvement, but i'm yet to see it on any hardware here down under


----------

